# Question about catback or just getting mufflers replaced at exhaust shop?.....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a 05 yj goat all stock except aftermarket radiator. With other cars/trucks I own in past I simply went to a exhaust shop told them I would like a flowmaster muffler put on and all they did looks like is just replace replace the muffler and not touch the piping between the muffler and the end of the mid pipes.

now owning this goat I read about catbacks which is removing the stock pipes with the muffler too.

What if I just replace the mufflers and leaving the stock pipes, whats the benefits Im thinking reduced weight and better sound, but performance might not improve much without doing the catback pipes too right?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Unless you really want a full cat back, just do the mufflers. The stock exhaust on these cars is really pretty good unless you start pushing around 450 horsepower and up at the wheels. I have Flowmaster Super 40's on mine, just cut the originals off and weld these in. There are many mufflers that will fit.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Aftermarket catbacks are much lighter then the stocker... but until you hit very high power levels you won't have any power gains from it. Just having mufflers installed is all you really need.

I am waiting for my buddy to clean up the Magnaflow ones he had on the goat and give to me so I can sell them. They weren't too loud but did sound nice. If your interested, I can have him clean them up and drop them off so I can take some pics. I belive he was looking for about $110 shipped or so.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd do just mufflers with that setup too.

Catback systems are also mandrel bent (no creases in the pipes) this helps flow. 
the muffler shop creases pipes, so they won't make them unless they have too.

have you got a sound in mind? or a muffler your already thinking about? there is an exhuast sound board some where,


----------

